# Does your target have this product?!?



## musicmamma (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a simple cute product in the dollar section, when you first walk in to any target, titled "bowling". It's wooden with four mini bowling pins (2 bees, 2 ladybugs), and one mini bowling ball. The store I walked into today was carrying this product and each product on the shelf had mold in the sealed and made in China packaging. I'm not someone who is blowing something out of proportion, but have a dh who is an expert on this subject matter. Thank goodness our local Target pulled the product from its shelves immediately. Kudos to the manager on duty. The challenge being that have been many of these products already sold and in the mouths of young children.

If you have been to target or are going,

1) Are they carring this product in your local target?

2) Can you please look to see if there is mold on any of these toys?

My dh bought two and plans to have them tested to see what type of mold is growing. The purpose is to try and have a warning put out to those who have already bought the product, and to have the product pulled so that no one else could be harmed. Right now he is on the phone with a Target Rep and it sound good so far. I'll update.

Thanks!


----------



## macimom (Oct 21, 2007)

Yikes!! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## mran (Dec 9, 2007)

My Target did! A different product, actually, but in the same line. But it was moldy. And nasty.

I contacted the manufacturer, and they said that I was the only one to report it, that it must have happened when Target unloaded the truck and that I should just return it.

I responded by reporting it to the CPSC, Target Corporate, and my local news.

Additionally, I'm going Target hopping this evening, to see if I can find anymore of this nasty stuff.


----------



## musicmamma (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a dear friend on the other side of the US who went to target for me (torture her







) and lo and behold, moldy bowling sets. It sounded like her store's product was worse, though that would make sense as the product had more time to grow mold. This is definitely not an isolated occurance and the manufacturer as of right now isn't doing anything. I'll definitely post updates, but anyone with children, grandchild, family, please go to target and take a look. It's really important that we as citizens prove that we're not stupid. It's not like this is a one time uh-oh, we messed up and will stop trying to sell you the crap that you keep buying. I used to love the fact that I could buy inexpensive item at these big retailers for my family. But the more of this stuff I've brought home, the more I realize that it's either 1) not safe or 2) a junky version of a nicer product. Now I'm not saying boycott everyone. Good for you if you are willing to do that!







But if you shop at big retailer, like I do, make sure to hold them accountable.

So, it's not about this one product. It's about stores whose goal is to sell to those who are disadvantaged, single moms, elderly, the family who just can't get ahead. Now I'm temped by the low prices like anyone, but when it's just going to fall apart, or harm your family with lead or mold, then it's not worth the discount.

Okay so I'll jump off my soapbox for today.









Thanks!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

will try and get to one of my local targets to check it out.


----------



## mran (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm back from Target-Hopping. I found more at 2 other Targets, and when I mentioned my concerns to my family, more was found at 3 other stores in different states.

So, that's 5 different states, 8 different Targets affected.

This is so sad - these toys are in the $1 section, and are likely to be snatched up to be Easter Basket stuffers.









Ooops - 6 different states, 9 Targets - I missed your friend, musicmamma.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll check my Target out


----------



## musicmamma (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you!

I agree with the easter basket challenge. That my big concern and why I even brought it up in the first place. My hubby was calling people (not sure who), but due to urgent matters with us, he hasn't had a chance to do much. I'm glad you've been able to contact some people, mran.

Thanks!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I went to my local Target this evening for some other items, and checked for mold bowling pins. Guess what, they were there, too. The first staff person I talked to said she would talk to the manager about removing them, but when I went to check back after I finished my shopping, they were still there. I got another staff person, who tried to tell me it was paint.







I had him get the manager, and she agreed with me and had him pull all of the bowling pins. She also started inspecting all of the toys in the area







Too bad they did not have the quality control when they originally started stocking the stuff.

Thanks Musicmama for keeping us informed!


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

My sister works at Target. I will call her and ask her about it. That is gross!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Ewwww!!!! I was at Target the other night with a friend doing a little Easter shopping for the dc and saw those in the $1 but didn't pick any up since they were MIC. That's just gross!!!


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

This is so disgusting...!! Someone should contact the AP and get this splattered all across the mainstream media. I think they would eat this up.
I will be going today and let you all know what I find.....
yuck!


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw those the other day too.. but didn't look closely enough to notice mold. That's just horrible.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

What does the mold look like so that I will know what to look for?


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
What does the mold look like so that I will know what to look for?

It is splotchy black and brownish green spots contrasting with the brightly colored paint. The black spots make it look dirty and the the brownish green stuff was thicker and fuzzier and kind of crumbly on the surface.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, I will be there this afternoon.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I checked my Target today and it wasn't there. They were in the porcess however of putting new merchandise on those dollar shelves. Most of them were empty. I wonder...


----------



## musicmamma (Apr 25, 2007)

Yay! I know it's probably not alot compared to how many targets are carrying this product, but I'm sure it's a lot to the kids that didn't get "bowling" in their easter basket.









Thank you guys who checked or will be checking out your target!!!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Just reporting in that I checked my Target today and there weren't any on the shelves


----------



## mran (Dec 9, 2007)

I emailed the manufacturer about them, and they told me that they were working with Target's Safety Team about this issue.

So, hopefully, they'll be pulled off the shelf, and the ones that have already been sold will be recalled!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I still can't believe it!

I made a special trip to Target just to check out the $1 section, I REALLY did not expect to find anything.... BUT, just as you all described, there they were, little bowling pins *COVERED in MOLD*!!! I grabbed the grossest ones and went over to customer service and showed the woman working there. She was totally grossed out and had someone go pull them while I was still talking to her







I told her that there was a forum on the internet where I had learned about this and asked if she could be sure to alert other stores to get them off the shelves. She seemed embarrassed that people were discussing it online and that their store hadn't heard. She said that she was going to send out a memo to other stores. I'm going to check in again tomorrow but I have every reason to believe that she is going to do what she said.

Thank you so much for posting about those toys!!









musicmamma: have you found out what kind of mold yet? I saw both red and black colonies all over the toys and I'm really curious what they wereuke


----------



## mamamaris (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 

I made a special trip to Target just to check out the $1 section, I REALLY did not expect to find anything.... BUT, just as you all described, there they were, little bowling pins *COVERED in MOLD*!!! I grabbed the grossest ones and went over to customer service and showed the woman working there. She was totally grossed out and had someone go pull them while I was still talking to her







I told her that there was a forum on the internet where I had learned about this and asked if she could be sure to alert other stores to get them off the shelves. She seemed embarrassed that people were discussing it online and that their store hadn't heard. She said that she was going to send out a memo to other stores. I'm going to check in again tomorrow but I have every reason to believe that she is going to do what she said.


I could have written this post except that I spoke to the manager and he was equally concerned and said he would report it. He also wanted to know about the website or organization I represented- heehee, I must have sounded very official!. They removed all of the product while I was there. I am so glad this thread was started. BTW, I am just outside of Atlanta, GA


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We're making a trip to Target after church tonight to check this out. I'll report back later.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, DH and I WILL be going to Target to check this out, because they are horrible at pulling even recalled items--they wait until you're checking out and say "oops, we can't sell you this, it's been recalled"--it's happened to me TWICE!

Just the thought of this is disgusting. Hopefully one of the more intelligent managers is on duty tonight. (Can you tell I don't get along w/ our local TGT?)


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Our Target didn't have the product at all. There were some empty slots but now marked for a bowling set.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I looked for them at my local Target, and they were there.....full of mold. The manager pulled them off the shelves immediately.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't believe that they are still finding them in stores. Should corporate be contacting the nation of targets and shouldn't some be alerting the TV stations for people who have already bought them.

Great job checking out the Target everyone.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I made a report with the Consumer Product Safety commission here:
https://www.cpsc.gov/talk.html

If any of you have the actual name of the product or brand, it would probably be worth it for you to file one too. All I could do was describe it. Theses were the specific questions:

Describe product involved:
Product Brand Name/Manufacturer:
Manufacturer street address:
Place where manufactured (city and state or country):
Product model, serial #, & date of manufacture or date code if available:


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

This makes me sad. I really enjoy Target and don't mind shopping there. I've never (knowingly) bought any faulty products there. I'll try to stop by my two local Target's tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

I found them at my Target wednesday night. I told the manager and she said she'd take care of it, but I never went and double checked.


----------



## musicmamma (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! I love mothering.com forums. Where else would a group of people who don't know each other be able to do this!









There is no update as to what type of mold yet. We haven't found a place to test it. I'm not sure when we'll get to it, as life is absolutely CRAZY right now







. My dh definitely wants to have it tested though.

Thank you all who went to target to check for this product!!! It's awesome that so many moldy products were pulled from store shelves!

As far as a recall or announcement, I'm not sure if/when that will happen. You would think that Target or the manufacturer would want to cover their butts by making an announcement so people can return the toy or throw it out.

Mran, have you heard anything from the manufacturer since your lst post?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *musicmamma* 

So, it's not about this one product. It's about stores whose goal is to sell to those who are disadvantaged, single moms, elderly, the family who just can't get ahead. Now I'm temped by the low prices like anyone, but when it's just going to fall apart, or harm your family with lead or mold, then it's not worth the discount.

Okay so I'll jump off my soapbox for today.









Thanks!

I really disagree that this is a ploy to sell to 'disadvantaged, single moms, elderly, and family who just can't get ahead'. They are there for impulse buying-mostly for kids who are shopping with parents. My kids love to buy something from the dollar spot if they behave in target- yup, I bribe 'em!

Anyway, I was just at target, and didn't see that product, but if I do see it, I will check for mold/notify management if I see it. I do appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I went to the Target closest to me and about half of their dollar bins were empty, and no bowling sets to be seen. I think they pulled all of their little wooden toys except for the wooden cars.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I went to a Target here in Nashville, and there were at least a dozen of the little bowling sets - covered in mold! There was an employee right there in the "One Spot" so I showed them to her. She looked horrified and immediatly started grabbing them off the shelves, and looking through all the bins to make sure she got them all.

The scary thing to me is that 2 or 3 weeks ago I almost BOUGHT a set - and there was definitely no mold on it when I looked at it then.


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

this is scary and gross! i am going to try and stop by our target today. i haven't seen those sets and would have been all over them for the kids.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it just the bowling sets? A month ago I bought my kids the tic-tac-toe set and fishing set. I just checked them over carefully and they're not moldy. I remember seeing the bowling sets, too, but opted for the others. Maybe I should throw them out just to be safe. If not mold, there's probably lead in the paint or something.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 

Describe product involved:
Product Brand Name/Manufacturer:
Manufacturer street address:
Place where manufactured (city and state or country):
Product model, serial #, & date of manufacture or date code if available:

I just got something in the mail from the consumer product safety commission asking for more information. Do any of you (who bought the product) have any of the above info? If you could let me know, I'll get the report in the mail









Thanks!!


----------



## mattoxs-mom (Mar 26, 2008)

My Target had 2 left on the shelf, I asked the manager and snatched them up saying they were recalled and she must have missed those.


----------



## ladybugmomto2 (Jul 8, 2005)

A friend told me about this thread, but she couldn't remember the specific item. Since we buy lots of wooden toys from Target, and I vaguely remembered feeling exposed to mold a couple of weeks ago (I'm allergic and get a burning in my throat), I figured I'd google it. I found this, and lo and behold we had bought this little set just a couple of weeks ago. I found them and they DO have mold on them..YUCK. I hadn't noticed since the kids had opened it themselves..ick! I also specifically remember asking my 2yr old to get one of the pins out of his mouth just a few days ago..coencidentally, right before he got sick with an upper respiratory infection. Blah. I didn't get to make it to Target today, but I'm headed there tomorrow to make sure there are none still out and to demand they put up some type of sign, etc. How upsetting, though!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

WOW-- what a great reminder to myself to stick to my guns regarding my toy policy for DD. How scary for parents who bought/used this with their kids before the mold showed? I think this needs to be on the news to let people know... hopefully they will see the mold and toss them.

I am going to check at my Target when we go tomorrow!


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

Checked my Target 2 days ago, and they didnt have them. They did have some other little wood toys (tic tac toe I think it was?) and I looked at them and they were fine.


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I am wondering if these are sold in Canada??


----------

